# Can am dps



## 08monsterbrute (Mar 24, 2013)

Is the can am dps very good? Is it worth the money? And does it have lots of problems or not? Just asking to get some info before maybe a new purchase


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

I luv mine and i had my computer completely under water and it never messed up


----------

